# Sicherheitskategorie zweihand



## volker (4 November 2008)

hallo

wir werden die tage eine maschine bekommen.
der not-aus kreis ist ok und schaltet alle gefahrbringenden bewegungen spannungslos.

probs habe ich mit der zweihand
die zweihandtaster gehen auf ein zweihandrelais von pilz. das ist ok
der sichere kontakt geht aber *nur* in die sps und sperrt dort die fahrbewegungen.

1.
*ist das überhaupt zulässig?*
entspricht das überhaupt noch einer sicherheitskatgorie?
imho nicht einmal kat B.

2.
die gleiche maschine wurde vor jahren schon mal so geliefert und die neue wurde auch baugleich bestellt. 

hab ich jetzt eine chance die lieferfirma darauf zu verdonnern ihren zweihandkreis wirklich sicher zu machen?

ob es eine ce-erklärung über die bestehende maschine gibt weis ich noch nicht (muss ich noch nachhören, (denke aber ehr nein))


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 November 2008)

Hallo Volker,



volker schrieb:


> ..der sichere kontakt geht aber *nur* in die sps und sperrt dort die fahrbewegungen...


Von Sicherheit kann dann natürlich nicht die Rede sein. Jedenfalls nicht bei einer Standard-SPS.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Klaus.Ka (5 November 2008)

volker schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> probs habe ich mit der zweihand
> die zweihandtaster gehen auf ein zweihandrelais von pilz. das ist ok
> ...


 
hallo
die "lieferfirma" muß bei auslieferung dafür unterschreiben das die anlage "sicher" ist und die anlage den gesetzlichen sicherheitsbestimmungen entspricht. 
in wie weit ihr die anlage ohne ce kennzeichnung überhaupt betreiben dürft, frag ich mich da die ce kennzeichnung unter anderem zur gefährdungsbeurteilung gehört. ohne die darf keine anlage in betrieb genommen werden.siehe BetrSichV
dafür gibt es aber besser ausgebildete leute die das genauer erklären können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2008)

Hallo Volker,
es ist möglich mit einen Sicheren-Kontakt eine absschaltung an einer SPS durch zu führen. Siemens hat sich so etwas sogar vom Tüv zertifizierren lassen. Damit bekommt man Kat 2 hin (ich müsste noch einmal in den Unterlagen schauen). Wie das jetzt auf deine Anlage passt weiß ich natürlich nicht.

gruss Helmut


----------



## volker (6 November 2008)

ja, schau mal nach.
würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

Hallo Volker,
anbei was ich mal bekommen habe....

Anhang anzeigen 2917_001.pdf


gruss Helmut


----------



## Exmexx (6 November 2008)

Die Frage ist erstmal was das für ne Maschine ist und ob da überhaupt sicherheitstechnisch ne Zweihandbedienung vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## jabba (6 November 2008)

volker schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wir werden die tage eine maschine bekommen.
> der not-aus kreis ist ok und schaltet alle gefahrbringenden bewegungen spannungslos.
> ...


 
zu 1. es ist zulässig, wenn es die Sicherheit zulässt.
jedoch würde niemand ein Zweihandrelais für viel Geld einbauen, um dann das Geld in einem nicht fehlersicheren Eingang zu verbrennen.
zu 2. warum fällt das jetzt erst auf ? warum betreibt Ihr die Maschine noch, wo ist eure eigene Gefährdungsanalyse nach der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung ?

Ja, Ja ich weiss ich reite wieder auf den Paragraphen rum. Aber um dir wirklich konstruktiv helfen zu können musst Du in etwa die Gefährung beschreiben. Ein kleines Beispiel , da hast ja eine Bewegung angesprochen. Liegt die Kraft über 2Kg, sind Scherkanten im weg oder Quetschungen möglich oder....
Nix mehr mit reiner SPS machbar.
Ich habe das allerdings schon mehrfach gesehen, da aus Taktzeitgründen z.B. nur das Zusammenfahren per Zweihand programmiert wird , und auseinanderfahren soll ohne gehen.
Ich würd einfach mal vom Lieferanten die Gefährungsanalyse einfordern, falls er meint das er die nicht zu schicken braucht, mal mit der BG drohen.
Bei falscher Verwendung des CE-Zeichen drohen z.B. 50.000€ Strafe.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2008)

> der sichere kontakt geht aber *nur* in die sps und sperrt dort die fahrbewegungen.



Als Eingang nehme ich an?

Das Siemens Dokument beschreibt nur die Verdrahtung, bei der den Ausgängen die Spannung abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## volker (6 November 2008)

hallo

mal eine etwas nähere beschreibung.

die gesamte zelle besteht aus mehreren maschinen die durch einen roboter be-/entladen werden.
das ganze ist umzäunt
schutz der gesamten zelle wird durch eine pilz pnozmulti gewährleistet.
(not-aus, tür auf (schmersal azm200), etc)
nicht alle maschinen scheinen aber für den betrieb in einer verketteten anlage gebaut worden zu sein.

_meine frage bezieht sich erst einmal auf....._
es ist ein härtetester der in der zelle steht.
die zweihand des testers befindet sich im umzäunten bereich.
der roboterbetrieb bei geschlossenen türen ist also unproblematisch.

über das zweihandrelais welches auf einen eingang einer s7-300 geht wird ein spindelantrieb für die klemmung über einen mm420 runtergefahren.
(es besteht also eine quetschgefahr)
der mm4 wird über die digitalen eingänge des mm4 angesteuert.
der hub der abwärtsbewegung beträgt ca 50cm.
geschwindigkeit der abwärtsbewegung hab ich nicht genau gemessen,
aber ich würde sagen so ca 10cm/sek


@reparatur
danke für die pdf.
ist leider nur seite 6-10 von 10. gibts das irgendwo komplett?
war aber trotzdem hilfreich.

was die gefährdungsanlalyse (CE) betrifft.
habe bei den entsprechenden stelle in unserer firma nachgefragt.
mal wieder keiner im hause. 
sind erst nächste woche wieder erreichbar. werde mir dann mal die ce-erklärung ansehen, wenn's denn eine gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

Hallo Volker,
über einen Eingang...na ja da past mein dokument natürlich nicht so.
Aber ich werde mich trotzdem morgen mit unseren Siemens Vetrieb auseinander setzten das ich es einmal komplett bekomme (irgendwo hatte ich das auch schon mal, aber bei mir ist chaos):icon_rolleyes:!

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Klaus.Ka (7 November 2008)

volker schrieb:


> _meine frage bezieht sich erst einmal auf....._
> es ist ein härtetester der in der zelle steht.
> die zweihand des testers befindet sich im umzäunten bereich.
> der roboterbetrieb bei geschlossenen türen ist also unproblematisch.
> ...


 
hallo volker,
wenn quetschgefahr besteht muß auch bei manueller bedienung der anlage der spindelantrieb "abdeckt" sein so das keine quetschgefahr besteht.soweit dies möglich ist.
wenns denn eine "ce" gibt? wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei der berufsgesnossenschaftlichen betriebsbegehung die in regelmäßigen abständen vorgeschrieben ist?


----------



## jabba (7 November 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> hallo volker,
> wenn quetschgefahr besteht muß auch bei manueller bedienung der anlage der spindelantrieb "abdeckt" sein so das keine quetschgefahr besteht.soweit dies möglich ist.
> wenns denn eine "ce" gibt? wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei der berufsgesnossenschaftlichen betriebsbegehung die in regelmäßigen abständen vorgeschrieben ist?


 
Abdecken wird wohl nicht möglich sein, eine offene Stelle gibt es immer, daher ja auch die Zweihand, nur muss diese Hardwaremäßig den MM4 abschalten, es sei denn es wäre eine 315F und der Micromaster könnte Safty, was es nicht gibt.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (7 November 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Abdecken wird wohl nicht möglich sein, eine offene Stelle gibt es immer, daher ja auch die Zweihand, nur muss diese Hardwaremäßig den MM4 abschalten, es sei denn es wäre eine 315F und der Micromaster könnte Safty, was es nicht gibt.


 
hallo jabba
einen spindelantrieb kann ich sehr wohl weit möglichst abdecken.so das eine gefährdung noch weiter ausgeschlossen wird.
gegen eine grob fahrlässigkeit gibt es natürlich keinen schutz.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2008)

@Volker,
jetzt habe ich das Dokument....!
Anhang anzeigen 19_04_2006_Sicherheitsgerichtetes Abschalten ET200 S-Standard-Baugruppen.pdf


schönen gruß Helmut


----------



## volker (10 November 2008)

so, habe jetzt die ce zur maschine eingesehen.
angewandte normen sind..

EN ISO 
 12100-1:2004 sicherheit maschinen grundbegriffe teil 1
 12100-2:2004 sicherheit maschinen grundbegriffe teil 2

EN
 294:1992 abstände
 349:1993 quetschen
 418:1993 not-aus
 954-1:1997 sich. von maschinen
 60204-1:1997 elek.ausrüstung
 61000-3-2:1995 nf störaussendung
 61000-3-3:1995 nf störaussendung
 55011:1998 nf störaussendung
 50082-2:1995 nf störfestigkeit

für mich relevant wird wohl die *en954-1* sein.
habe rumgegoogelt finde die aber nirgendwo zum *download* 
gibts die irgendwo?
scheint ohnehin schwierg zu sein was brauchbares zu finden. (

herausgefunden habe ich, das die 954-1 keine programmierbaren steuerungen berücksichtigt.
hier kämen dann die DIN EN 61508-2 bzw die DIN EN ISO 13848 zum tragen.

wo steht denn nun eindeutig, das eine zweihand nicht auf eine unsichere sps gehen darf und nur darüber die sicherheit gewähleistet wird?

@klaus.ka


> wie macht ihr das eigentlich bei der berufsgesnossenschaftlichen betriebsbegehung die in regelmäßigen abständen vorgeschrieben ist?


ist ein grosser betrieb. die gucken sich doch nicht jede maschine im detail an. 
in diesem fall... die zweihand. und in der funktion läuft das ja auch. aber sicher ist es trotzdem nicht. das prüft doch kein mensch bei einem rundgang. dann würden die ja nie fertig.
wirklich geprüft wird erst nach einem unfall, dann ist es aber leider zu spät.

@jabba


> ...daher ja auch die Zweihand, nur muss diese Hardwaremäßig den MM4 abschalten, es sei denn es wäre eine 315F und der Micromaster könnte Safty, was es nicht gibt.


sehe ich genauso.

um zumindest eine einigermassen brauchbare sicherheit zu schaffen dachte ich evtl an folgende nachrüstung.
kanal 1 des zweihandrelais schaltet ein lastschütz welches den motor vom umrichter trennt. öffner des schütz geht auf den rückführkreis des zw-relais.
kanal 2 hängt zwischen sps-ausgang und der startfreigabe im umrichter (Din1).

bei geschlossener schutztür steuert die übergeordnete sicherheitssteuerung das schütz (anstatt des zwh-relais (kontakte parallel))


----------



## Klaus.Ka (12 November 2008)

volker schrieb:


> @klaus.ka
> ist ein grosser betrieb. die gucken sich doch nicht jede maschine im detail an.
> in diesem fall... die zweihand. und in der funktion läuft das ja auch. aber sicher ist es trotzdem nicht. das prüft doch kein mensch bei einem rundgang. dann würden die ja nie fertig.
> wirklich geprüft wird erst nach einem unfall, dann ist es aber leider zu spät.


 
hallo volker
ja das mag sein das die sie nicht im detail angesehen werden aber der arme verantwortliche, wenn was passiert.... außerdem ist die betreiberfirma bei der inbetriebnahme dafür verantwortlich das die vorschriften eingehalten wurden.wenn nicht droht eine böse strafe 6 stellig aufwärts. so genug damit
ich schau mal ob ich die din en 954-1 in der arbeit rum liegen hab.kann aber paar tage dauern muß ordner wälzen..


----------



## jabba (12 November 2008)

volker schrieb:


> wo steht denn nun eindeutig, das eine zweihand nicht auf eine unsichere sps gehen darf und nur darüber die sicherheit gewähleistet wird?


 
Das wirst Du nirgendwo finden, denn es ist erlaubt .

Kernpunkt wie schon angesprochen ist die Sicherheitskategorie.
Ich denke wir waren uns einig das hier mindestens 2 eher Kat 3 notwendig werden müßte.
Jetzt kommt deine Antwort. Bei der definition muss Du bewährte Bauteile einsetzen, für die Kat 2 oder 3 Bauteile für Sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen. Ein Not-Aus Relais hat eine Zulassung z.B. durch die BG, das dieses für den Zweck geeignet ist. Diese Bescheinigung das die SPS für diese Funktion zugelassen ist, wird die keiner geben können. Auch das Beispiel von Siemens was hier geladen wurde, ist zwar interessant , hat aber rein gar nix mit deinem Fall zu tun.

Jedes Bauteil für die Sicherheitsrelevanten Funktionen muss Baumuster geprüft und zugelassen sein, es sei denn Du bzw der Hersteller kann die Sicherheit nachweisen. Dies wird in der Praxis nicht möglich sein.

PS: Ich war gestern eine Anlage ansehen für einen Umbau, Zweihandpult und Not-Aus... alles toll, da schau ich in den Schaltschrank  kein Not-Aus Relais , kein Zweihand-Relais alles direkt auf die SPS. Und die wollen von mir nach dem Umbau eine CE-Erklärung.
Ich sag : Kein Problem, der Preis für den Umbau ist gerade von 2K€ auf 6k€ gestiegen *ROFL*.


----------



## volker (12 November 2008)

habe in den letzten tagen ja schwer rumgegoogelt und auch einige nach brauchbare infos gefunden.
detailierte infos findet man leider ehr wenig und wenn dann verdammt schwammig ausgedrückt.

der härtetester prüft alufelegen.
habe mir die maschine nochmal genauer angesehen. die abwärtsbewegung ist doch langsamer als ich das in erinnerung hatte. ca 10 sek für 50 cm.
im normalfall läuft die maschine immer im auto.betrieb mit sicherer umzäungung.
der einricht/handbetrieb über die zweihand kommt also ehr selten zum einsatz.
IM NORMALFALL. 
mögliche situation ist aber, robo kaputt. maschinen der zelle müssen von hand bestückt und mit den jeweiligen einrückorgenen bedient werden.

*Versuch* einer gefahenanalyse
die en 13849 habe ich im netz gefunden und mal versucht eine risikoanalyse der maschine zu erstellen. (habe da leider keinerlei erfahrung drin)
die entscheidende frage ist hier wie ordne ich 'S' (1 oder 2) ein.
die kraft der abwärtsbewegung ist sicherlich so gross um jemanden den brustkorb zu zertrümmern. aber ist jemand so blöd sich so zu positionieren das dieser fall gegeben ist? im normalfall für einen unfall würde ich da ehr quetschung an hand evtl arm ansetzen also S1
die häufigkeit im autobetrieb ist also auch gering also f1 im handbetrieb f2.
aufgrund der relativ langsamen geschwindigkeit würde ich hier p1 ansetzen.
so ergibt sich also für den günstigsten fall s1,f1,p1 welches pl a/b (kat b) ergibt.
im schlechten fall würde ich s2,f2,p1 welches pl d (kat 2 bzw 3) ergiebt.

*lieg ich hier so ungefähr richtig ????*



Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> 1. ...außerdem ist die betreiberfirma bei der inbetriebnahme dafür verantwortlich das die vorschriften eingehalten wurden.wenn nicht droht eine böse strafe 6 stellig aufwärts.
> 2. ... ich schau mal ob ich die din en 954-1 in der arbeit rum liegen hab.kann aber paar tage dauern muß ordner wälzen..


1. *echt?* das wusste ich nicht.
ich dachte eigentlich, wenn ich eine ce bekomme, in der ja die angewandten normen aufgeführt sind, mir der hersteller garantiert, das eben dies erfüllt ist

2. das wäre super. cool wäre wenn ich das komplette werk als z.b. als pdf hätte.
ist schon traurig das wir die nicht haben. und wenn 1. stimmt um so schlimmer.


> jabba


die eingesetzten bauteile not-aus-relais /  zweihand-relais sind ok. min kat 3.
der not-aus schaltet die spnnung


----------



## HBL (12 November 2008)

Guten Abend Zusammen, Hallo Volker

Ich habe mir die ganze Geschichte nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Dabei ist mir nachstehendes in den Sinn gekommen.

Die fragliche Maschine muss mit einer CE-Konformitätserklärung, die diesen Namen auch verdient, geliefert werden.

Wenn Du Zweifel an der Ausführung der sicherheitsrelevanten Steuerungsteilen und deren Schaltungstechnik hast, so lass das die Lieferfirma wissen.

Änderst Du in eigener Regie (wenn auch vielleicht richtig) zur Verbesserung der Maschinensicherheit, die sicherheitsrelevanten Schaltungen und deren Steuerungsteile, so wird Deine Firma und ev. Du rechtlich verantwortlich. D. h., im Schadensfalle kann die Lieferfirma jegliche Haftpflichtansprüche ablehnen.

Um diese Verantwortung nicht zu übernehmen, muss die Lieferfirma auf die Mängel (schriftlich) aufmerksam gemacht werden, und eine normgerechte Nachbesserung verlangt werden. Um bei Diskussionen die Sachlage eindeutig zu klären, würde ich den zuständigen TÜV oder BIA zuziehen. Denn mit einer solchen Stelle lässt sich einer solchen Forderung Nachdruck verleihen.

Willst Du trotzdem den Umbau selber durchführen, so muss eine seriöse Risiko-/Gefahrenanalyse (MRL) durchgeführt werden. Auf Grund dieser Analyse wird ein Massnahmenkatalog erstellt. Dieser ist dann auch umzusetzen.

Auf Grund dieser Analysen und dem Massnahmenkatalog ergibt sich die notwendige Steuerungskategorie nach der Norm EN 954-1 oder der Norm EN ISO 13849-1. Erst wenn alle diese Überlegungen gemacht sind, kann man wieder über Zweihand-Relais, 1-Kanaligkeit, 2-Kanaligkeit etc. zweckmässig diskutieren.

Die Lieferfirma ist nicht verpflichtet, ihren Kunden die Risikoanlayse auszuhändigen.

Ich denke, diese Rechtslage muss von Deiner Firma genauestens geprüft werden, denn es betrifft die Übernahme der Schadenshaftpflicht dieser Maschine.

Ebenso muss dann Deine Firma eine CE-Konformitätserklärung erstellen, auch wenn die Maschine in der eigenen Produktionsstätte steht.

Bei der vorliegenden CE-Konformitätserklärung wäre es wünschenswert, wenn die einzelnen Richtlinien und deren harmonisierten Normen einzeln notiert wären.

Z.B. Maschinenrichtlinie 98/37/EG
Norm EN 60204-1;2006

Niederspannungsrichtlinie (NSP-RL)
Norm EN 60439-1
etc.


Betreffend Elektronik steht in der Norm EN ISO 13849-2 Im Anhang "D" *Möglichkeiten zur Validierung elektrischer Systeme* unter D.1 *Einleitung *(Auszug):

Anmerkung 1: Elektronische Komponenten können *nicht* als bewährt angesehen werden.

Im klartext heisst das, eine nicht sicherheitsgerichtete SPS kann nicht in sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen integriert werden!!

In der Norm EN 62061:2005 *Funktionale Sicherheit sicherheitsbezogener elektrischer , elektronischer und programmierbarer elektronischer Steuerungssysteme *sind SPS (jedoch sehr kompliziert) enthalten.

Das "Derivat" aus dieser Norm, die Norm EN ISO 138949-1:2006 behandelt, im Gegensatz zur Norm EN 62061:2005, auch pneumatische und hydraulische Sicherheitssysteme. 


Betreffend Steuerungskategorie 2 steht in der Norm EN 954-1 unter anderem:

Die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion(en) muss

- beim Anlauf der Maschine *und vor Einleiten eines gefährlichen Zustandes* erfolgen.

Anforderung: Die Sicherheitsfunktion muss in geeigneten Zeitabständen durch die Maschinensteuerung geprüft werden.

Systemverhalten: - Der Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion wird durch die Prüfung erkannt.

Diese Anfoderungen sind in der Norm EN ISO 13849-1 etwas ausführlicher, jedoch sinngemäss gleich aufgeführt.

Diese Anforderungen sind in der Praxis kaum, oder nur mit unverhältnismässig grossem Aufwand, zu realisieren. Aus diesem Grunde lohnt es sich in den meisten Fällen auf die Steuerungskategorie 3 nach EN 954-1 oder EN ISO 13849-1 zu gehen.

Im Gegensatz zu Richtlinien (Gesetze) lassen sich Normen nicht kostenlos aus dem Internet herunterladen.

Ich denke, für Dich, Volker, gibt es noch einiges zu tun.

Einen schönen Abend und frohes Schaffen

Hans


----------



## Klaus.Ka (13 November 2008)

hallo volker,
mehr hab ich leider nicht mehr  von den verantwortlichen personen bekommen..
ich hoffe es hilft dir dennoch...
nach aussage sollen  jetzt die
prEN ISO 13849-1 (Juni 2004) Sicherheit von Steuerungen - sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen - Teil 1: Allgemeine Gestaltungsleitsätze
Zuständig: TC 114 „Sicherheit von Maschinen und Geräten“
DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Dezember 2003, Sicherheit von Maschinen - Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen - Teil 2: Validierung (ISO 13849-2:2003); Deutsche Fassung EN ISO 13849-2:2003
gültig sein...


----------



## HBL (13 November 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen

Die Norm EN ISO 13849-1:2006 ist in Kraft. Demzufolge ist diese Norm *nicht mehr pr*!! Ca. Ende 2009 wird die Norm EN 954-1 zurückgezogen und ist ab diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr gültig.

Gruss

Hans


----------

